# help me!!!



## leeshin (Jul 17, 2015)

painting entire house seem to be nothing when compared to bathroom. the paint doesn't retain there so long and it worn out completely during next season of painting.. can anyone suggest good paint type for bathroom???


----------



## keymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

leeshin said:


> painting entire house seem to be nothing when compared to bathroom. the paint doesn't retain there so long and it worn out completely during next season of painting.. can anyone suggest good paint type for bathroom???



What are you using? Are you trying to change the type of paint--like a flat over a semi, or latex over oil?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I use enamel paints for kitchens and bathrooms. Easy to clean for the long term.
Was the surface preparation done properly.
Tell us what you did.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It might not be a paint problem. Poor or no venting in the bathroom can cause issues with moisture and premature paint failure. We need much more info and a pic sure would help, otherwise we are just guessing.


----------



## AudreyW (Aug 26, 2015)

Poor ventilation in the bathroom and high moisture / damp can cause the paint to not dry correctly, making it fail right out of the bat. 
Do you have mould in the bathroom ? It's a good indicator of ventilation issues.


----------

